# Suggestions for getting rid of water spots on hood?



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Just trying to figure out the best (and safest way) to get the white water stains off the glass and plastic portions of my hood and filter. Any suggestions on even where to start? :fish:


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

White distiled vinegar. The longer you can let it stay it contact with the build up the easier it will come off. Just rinse all treated parts well before placing back on your tank. You can wet a paper towel with vinegar and lay it on the glass top/hood to help keep it in contact.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Limeaway works but you must rinse everything very thouroughly and wipe it before putting it back on the tank.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I never had much luck removing the stains. I ended up breaking the middle portion of the glass out of my hood so i wouldn't have to worry about it. Now I just have to worry about electrocuting my fish!


----------

